# Highbridge



## dbrady784

Seeing schools of 100+ fish , just getting them to bite is tricky. Caught one on a DOA keylime 3" shad, and hooked a few on a mirrolure glass minnow. No success on chunked crab. Very clear and shallow water the past week before the rain. Any suggestions with this full moon going away?


----------



## kubackdylan

I would suggest purchasing some live skrimp at the bait shop... BUT IT'S NOT LIKE THEY HAVE ANY!!! ;D


----------



## Brett

I don't use hooks, but my kid does
and she recommends a 1/8 oz jighead with a new penny gulp.
Welcome to the forum guys.


----------



## Sean_Schlobohm

Nice. Thats my stomping grounds. Im taking the new shadowcast back there this coming weekend for the maiden voyage


----------



## Sean_Schlobohm

Nice. Thats my stomping grounds. Im taking the new shadowcast back there this coming weekend for the maiden voyage


----------



## kubackdylan

Update: Headed out to highbridge today around 3:00pm, very nice day out and spotted a few reds. I made a connection with one red, but he shook me off... headed back in around 6:00pm :-[


----------



## Sean_Schlobohm

I was out there sat and did some scouting. Wind was blowing crazy hard


----------



## dbrady784

Does anyone know who runs the aluminum skiff out of high bridge? it has a 20 tohatsu, and a yeti platform to pole of off in the back.  [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## Sean_Schlobohm

I know him. You see him regularly in the area.Mostly in the "way" back


----------



## kubackdylan

Full moon made it a tough day... The fish had lockjaw and wouldn't even hit live shrimp right in front of them. We still managed to pull out a 20in Trout and 25in Red.


----------



## Sean_Schlobohm

It sure was tough,I jumped a few but lockjaw was the word


----------



## kubackdylan

I am always out at highbridge... How come I never see you palm coaster? Maybe one of these days we can meet up and fish!


----------



## Sean_Schlobohm

Im in an iceblue Ankona Shadowcast. We should meet up!! you fishing this weekend?


----------



## kubackdylan

I will probably be going on launching out of Highbridge on Sunday morning. If you can we should meet up!


----------



## Sean_Schlobohm

What time are you launching?


----------



## kubackdylan

Hey palm coaster, I was planning on going out with Dbrady on his flats boat this Sunday but it looks like he's canceling because he just now found out it was Easter Sunday .... Anyways will you be participating in the Spring Tournament next Saturday?


----------



## Sean_Schlobohm

I may. I might try to go out tomorrow depending on conditions


----------



## kubackdylan

Went out Sunday 9/14 with dbrady and caught a few reds and got a nice video of dbrady fighting a nice tarpon.



http://vid1091.photobucket.com/albums/i393/kubackdylan22/Mobile%20Uploads/trim0408BCB7-2D31-44F9-A024-82F02B9BB8F4_zps7376ae2e.mp4


----------



## Sean_Schlobohm

Nice, Im taking the shadow cast out this weekend


----------



## kubackdylan

Caught a variety of things this past weekend ... Here are few pics of the fishing trip. Baits used were live shrimp/mullet and artificial gulp shrimp. We were fishing the moving tide.


----------

